# Another filter poll / question



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a 75 gal African Cichlid tank right now with three filters - two HOB and one Ehiem 2213 canaster. I want to retire the HOB ones because they are loud and they make too many bubbles in the water when the water pours into the tank. I was considering of getting a Eheim 2028 which is around $220 right now. I have seen so many people on the forum talking about the Marineland Magnum 350 and the Rena XP3 (or I could consider the Rena XP4 which is $230). Would you suggest buying the bigger canister or for around the same price get two smaller ones like the ones mentioned above?


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Go with the Eheim 2028.


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

Why dont you try a fluval fx5. I just bought one for my 75 gallon. I bought it on ebay for $170 brand new with shipping. I use the eheim ecco 2236 along with the fx5.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't see many people praising the Marineland Magnum 350 as a bio filter it's more of a polishing/fine mechanical filter, recently the Marineland C-360 has gotten quite a bit of praise though as a bio + mechanical filter.

I think it's a toss of the coin with any of them, they all get good reviews with the odd negative review. I've been debating for several months which cannister to get, what I've decided is I'll get whichever has the best price the day I go to buy one. Generally I have the impression that Eheim are the best, but the benefit is marginal and the difference in cost is fairly large. Some of the flow rates are reportedly exaggerated or measured without media (a useless figure in the real world.)


----------



## gre (Mar 12, 2007)

I have had nothing but good luck with Rena xp3's. One of the easiest canister filters to maintain and if you watch the prices you can get one for a little over $100.


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

Petsolutions are having a sale on xp3's right now. I think around $157. They don't seem to carry the Xp4 any more. I wonder why lol. The Xp series I think the surface area is WAY to small. The Fluval o5 series has more surface area with the foam but less area than the xp series for bio media.

Fx5 is a large filter especially after some work it can be monster.


----------

